# Jon boats and wind speed, when to stay home?



## Incawoodsman (Feb 25, 2012)

Just wanted to ask you guys with jon boats, what wind speed will keep you off the waters? I was looking at the wind speed today and it seems like it will be a consistant 15 mph, which seems like it is a little too fast to be on allatoona in a 15 foot jon boat? Where do you guys set the limit at? I was on the water one time and the wind speed just started to gust up to 25 mph, and it was hard just keeping the bow of the boat to track straight while going back to the boat ramp with a 10 hp motor, going slow of course. Hope to never be caught in that again.


----------



## chadf (Feb 25, 2012)

Experience and good judgement, will decide that.

Water doesn't forgive. Be safe.


----------



## sboat (Feb 25, 2012)

I suggest you stay home any time I want go fishing. Kidding. 

When the wind is predicted at 20 to 25 mph I either don't go or I'm careful about where I go. For instance I have a couple of places I go where bass can be caught near the ramp. these places are also located farther up creek areas of the lake & the lake isn't very wide. You still get the wind but the waves aren't bad.

30 t0 40 mph I stay home.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks,
     So I guess with 15 mph winds just get out there in a cove and anchor up to do some fishing. Sounds good to me.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 25, 2012)

Still have to get to/from that cove. If you get out there and see the water white capping....I'd rethink the situation. Of course the actual boat size would be a huge factor.


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 25, 2012)

I stay home when there is a small craft advisory 
Before I got my v-hull jon boat up here all my boating was on open water.
I love my v-hull.  You can tack upwind those waves a heck of a lot easier in a v.  Flat bottoms will beat you to death in the wind.. especially if youre a female


----------



## Incawoodsman (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I am glad I did not go to the lake today. There was a gust in my backyard that about ripped the porch off of my house. If I was in the lake that would have got me flying faster then the bass boats with 250 hp motors....


----------



## bayoubetty (Feb 25, 2012)

just talked to my buddy who was out on Lanier all day and he said it was miserable out there...didnt take his face shield off once and the bite was nearly just as cold!


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 25, 2012)

Wind Advisory (Small Craft Advisory), I don't go fishing, I don't care what boat you are in. 

If I see 10-15 mph in the forecast, I'll go early and see how the wind picks up. When the forecast is 10-15, it might be 9 mph with 15 gusts, or 16 mph with 25 gusts. The weather forecasts inland are very vague with wind forecasts. 

Today, I decided to deck out the jb. After watching my wheelbarrow cartwheel and a big plank of plywood fly off like a unicorn, I was miserable just being in my backyard... I can't imagine trying to fish in weather like this. Fishing is supposed to be fun. 

The trouble with March and April fishing, is that when the sun is out, the winds are blowing. When the winds aren't blowing, it's cold and rainy. Fish early... like crack of dawn early when the day is forecast to be sunny, and be done by 10am. Or, man-up and fish in the cold rainy weather. "No such thing as bad weather, only bad gear" is what a friend once told me.


----------



## littlejon (Feb 25, 2012)

I own a 1648. Anything over 25 will put up a stop sign for me. Generally I'm comfortable up to 15 mph. I don't mind white caps but also will not put myself in harms way. If your not comfortable in any situation then go with your gut. I have been in swells around the world that would swallow any boat on Lanier. Exciting but can raise the hair on the back of your neck.


----------



## Brine (Feb 26, 2012)

I think it has alot to do with the specific boat, and the body of water. I have a 1642 mod v, and given the winds I had yesterday fishing a small lake, I wouldn't want to be out on small lakes like Varner or Bear Creek, let alone a big lake. Not so much out of safety concerns, but at some point around the 15-20mph wind mark, fishing in my boat becomes a lot less recreational and a lot more like work.


----------



## spotco2 (Feb 26, 2012)

White caps = no flat bottom jon boat for me

I really don't care to have the big boat out with a lot of wind either. I don't enjoy fighting it


----------



## Randall (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 17 foot boat thaat sits high in the water. I am careful and don't take any chances in high winds but any gusts over 25 is what look for to stay at home. On some smaller protected lakes I will still fish with higher winds though.


----------



## Joel (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Randall.....My boat may get you a little wet in rough water but I do feel safer in it than an aluminum boat.  Well, maybe it was more than "a little wet"!


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 26, 2012)

Randall said:


> I have a 17 foot boat thaat sits high in the water. I am careful and don't take any chances in high winds but any gusts over 25 is what look for to stay at home. On some smaller protected lakes I will still fish with higher winds though.



I think you hit the nail on the head... it's not necessarily about forecast wind speed, but the gusts. That's why I see 10-15 forecast wind as 20 to 25 gusts, maybe much more. 

I think the big point here is that noone should look at the NWS forecast (weather.com, wunderground, etc they all report NWS data as their own) and assume the winds will be anything like that. This morning, for example, NWS on wunderground said winds under 5mph all day. Guess how much fun I had unwrapping a 10x20 tarp to cover my boat. 

Look at the national weather maps, barometric pressure, and see how close the lines are ... the closer the lines, the higher the wind. Use good judgement on a "borderline" day. Just because you took the trouble to get the boat to the ramp doesn't mean you should launch it.

Every year in GA someone dies because they were in a jonboat in high wind. It's a shame that greedy tourney fishers won't cancel for a small craft advisory. But, since GA rules on tournament fishing are non-existent, people are free to be free and make their own decisions.


----------



## Showman (Feb 26, 2012)

Not only do I look at the forecast wind speed (looking out the window helps also), I also think about where I am going to be fishing.  Since I live on the Muckalee Creek, I have lots of places I can go and be mostly out of the wind.  I have been out when the winds were 15-25 and not had a ripple on the water where I was.  Winds forecast at 10-15 and I am planning on going to the Lake though gives me pause to re-think my plans.  I have been up to Lake Blackshear and got caught out in high winds-No Fun, No Fish.  You gotta use your head when the winds get up.


----------



## littlejon (Mar 4, 2012)

This might be one of those days, just saying for all to be smart and know your limitations. I think I will do my front brakes, some boat maintenance and hit it another day.   Brine, be safe at the bear


----------



## Brine (Mar 4, 2012)

Wise man lj. That was as close as I ever want to be to sinking the boat.


----------



## littlejon (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad your good buddy the bear can be unforgiving at times


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 4, 2012)

launch in the lee, stay in the lee. limit your exposure. if you think it is not safe, it probably isn't. for me...i'm fishing! (safely)


----------



## kcausey (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a 1448 w a 15hp mercury. It strides along fine in 15-20mph winds mainly because I have a 4ft deep, 3/4" pressure treated plywood deck and 200lbs worth of Exide batteries. I also have 70lb minn kota edge that helps the fishing situation. Crappie fishing or cranking is ok, but I don't like to fish when I can't feel my line due to the wind.


----------

